# how much should I sell my premiere's for?



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

I have 

-Premiere XL with lifetime
-Premiere basic with lifetime (I think 320GB?)

I also have the following accessories
-TiVo stream
-TiVo slide remote (I never really had much luck getting the bluetooth to work, I don't think its broken, jsut think its more user error)
-WD My DVR 1TB expander (not sure if I'll hold onto this or not)

I do not have the boxes or manuals. Just the units and remotes.

Is my best bet eBay? And should I sell the accesories seperatly or combine then with the XL?

I'm looking to upgrade to:
-Roamio Plus with Lifetime
-TiVo Mini with Lifetime
-at somepoint I'll upgrade the plus with a 3TB drive

Would be nice to take a big bite out of the upgrade expense.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

If you look on eBay completed listes, Premiere XL with lifetimes have sold in the ball park of $400 and the 320GB Premiere with lifetime for around $350. Give or take $50.

I sold one of my lifetime Premiere 320GB boxes for $375 on Craigslist in Seattle the day before the Roamio was announced. It was listed for a week before someone bit but it only takes one buyer. You obviously have a much larger audience on eBay but I'd try Craigslist 'cause it's free and easier not having to deal with shipping (in return for dealing with flakey Craigslisters). If you want a quick sell, price your Premiere at $300 and your XL at $350.

You should be able to get ~$70 for your Stream on eBay.


----------



## eaadams (Apr 25, 2000)

I would also like to know what I should sell my Premiere for? 

I have a normal Premere, I have a friend interested in buying it. My annual subscription ($129.00 / year) is good to June 2014. I don't have to transfer it over to him but he is going to pay me for the balance (say October 13 - May 14) 8 months, $10.75/mo = $86.00. 

1) What should I sell it for? 
2) Can I transfer the contract over to him next Now/June or will he have to sign up for $15/mo with tivo next June.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

eaadams said:


> I would also like to know what I should sell my Premiere for?
> 
> I have a normal Premere, I have a friend interested in buying it. My annual subscription ($129.00 / year) is good to June 2014. I don't have to transfer it over to him but he is going to pay me for the balance (say October 13 - May 14) 8 months, $10.75/mo = $86.00.
> 
> ...


1) The Premiere hardware itself is not worth that much alone. I'd guess $50 especially since the new base 320GB Premieres used to sell for $99. Sadly the parts (power supply, hard drive, remote) might be worth more separately as spare parts.

2) I don't know the answer to this; I always do lifetime. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can transfer the remaining amount on your annual to someone else. I contacted tivo the other day and asked. 

Joe


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Rebate_King said:


> I have
> 
> -Premiere XL with lifetime
> -Premiere basic with lifetime (I think 320GB?)
> ...


I can't tell you on an XL, but on my Lifetime XL4, I barely got $525. I sold it on eBay along with the Glo and Slide remotes plus a wireless G adapter. The prices went from $650/$750, on Aug 10th to around $500 now!

My unit was mint, but was so slow compared to the Roamio. (I already had one before this Bestbuy order)


----------



## ddehr026 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd be interested in the premiere basic. Pm to work out details.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

eaadams said:


> I would also like to know what I should sell my Premiere for?
> 
> I have a normal Premere, I have a friend interested in buying it. My annual subscription ($129.00 / year) is good to June 2014. I don't have to transfer it over to him but he is going to pay me for the balance (say October 13 - May 14) 8 months, $10.75/mo = $86.00.
> 
> ...


If you plan to buy a newer TiVo, talk to TiVo about getting lifetime for the Premiere for $99, the way Premiere buyers have been able to do with their old S3s, HDs, and HD XLs (and even a few S2s).

The worst that could happen is that they say no, but it's worth a try and would increase the resale value of the Premiere by more than the $99 cost.


----------



## sirkulation (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a premiere elite/xl4 with lifetime. PM me


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Darn I can't PM, I'm a newbie. but I also wonder if an annual plan can be transfered forever to a buyer of a used Tivo.. as eaadams has..


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

FYI on pricing...My mint (6-month old) 2-tuner Premiere (w/ Lifetime) and a never-used TiVo remote went for $340 on EBay.

On that note...my replacement Roamio arrives from Amazon on Tues 9/3.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

gigaguy said:


> Darn I can't PM, I'm a newbie. but I also wonder if an annual plan can be transfered forever to a buyer of a used Tivo.. as eaadams has..


I have a two tuner Premiere, with a 1.5 TB hd. It has the old $6.95 plan on it. TiVo said that I could transfer it over to another person. I might put it up on eBay, just to see what I could get.

I wish that they would do the $99 lifetime, on the two-tuner Premiere, like they are doing on the HD's now. The TiVo csr said not yet. He did tell me that if I bought an XL4 from them at full price,(not Roamio) they could transfer the $6.95 plan to it. I like the OTA ability, on the two-tuner but this does sound tempting.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

I currently have a basic Premiere that I'd like to sell to help in a Roamio Plus purchase. However, by the looks of it, I won't be able to get much in return. 

I'm now on a monthly plan, and Lifetime would run me $399. Certainly not worth the upgrade to sell, when the Premiere's are running for an average of $300, with Lifetime, on Ebay.

I've had this box for roughly a year. Does anyone have any suggestions for someone in a one TV household of two people in our situation? I'm tempted on just removing the Premiere's HDD to use as backup for my desktop PC. Seems I'd get better use out of that than the $$ I may get for the Premiere itself.

EDIT: I guess there's the possibility of just waiting this out by storing the Premiere in a closet until the Lifetime price reaches $99 and flipping the box at that time.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

I am in the same boat, but I am looking to ditch my 2 Tivo Premieres and go with 2 Roku 3s and Play On to cut the cord completely. I can stil use my TV antenna for any live OTA broadcasts I need to catch.

I have the annual plans on both that expire in January 2014 and was looking to sell each premiere for like $75 on craigslist and pick up the Rokus for $99 at Costco.

I am tired of paying Tivo $130 for each box every year just to record a couple of shows. Most of our viewing is Netflix. With Play On, the few shows we record we could watch via streaming from the network website.

But now everyone talking about a possible $99 lifetime upgrade has me rethinking that. If they let me do lifetime on them, I would keep them for the OTA recording and still get a Roku for the better streaming. Our Tivos constantly lock up while streaming Netflix.

Anyone have any idea on the timing of a $99 lifetime upgrade for a premiere? I may even upgrade them and then sell them at a profit if the Play On works well.

Bryan


----------



## jalaram (Apr 13, 2012)

In another thread, someone said that non-lifetime Premieres are going for $50. My annual sub ($129/yr) renews in Dec., but I will be living in Canada at the time. It's a tough decision to either sell low now or hold it for a possible lifetime offer.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jalaram said:


> In another thread, someone said that non-lifetime Premieres are going for $50. My annual sub ($129/yr) renews in Dec., but I will be living in Canada at the time. It's a tough decision to either sell low now or hold it for a possible lifetime offer.


That may give you the leverage to get the $99 deal.

Tell TiVo your circumstances and that the only way it makes sense for you not to just discontinue the subscription is the $99 deal so you can give it to a relative when you move.

Then if you get the deal and happen to sell it to a stranger instead, well, once it's lifetimed, it's lifetimed, and it's not like they can take away your birthday or something.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I was able to upgrade a tivo premiere two channel to lifetime to $200 and it was like pulling teeth. They first wanted to upgrade for $300, told them the Premiere isn't worth $300 even with lifetime. Told them just upgraded to Roamio and the Premiere is going to the landfill otherwise, and I just wanted it for backup. 

So I know for sure they will upgrade for $300 and probably $200 but probably not for $99.

YMMV


----------

